# Evening at the zoo



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

First time here! Hi everybody 

After fooling around and studying photography as a hobby for a couple of years I am feeling comfortable enough to start sharing images.

So this was an evening at the zoo. Thunderstorm was about to happen, so it was a little dark. I am amazed what 7D and LR can do with ISO up to 3200.

Chris


----------



## eml58 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Chris & welcome to CR, Nice Images, especially the middle shot, well done.

I'm actually surprised there isn't a 7D Image Gallery considering how many CR Posters use this particular Camera, seems to be 1Dx 5DMK3 & 6D.

Like the Images in any case.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

Nice shots... what lens were you using?


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

70-200 2.8 II plus 2x III extender, but I don't remember where I have used the extender. Have to check when I get back home.


----------



## Dwight (May 22, 2013)

Like the second one. It showcases how well the 70-200 2.8 II / 2xTCIII combo does in situations wherein one is range-limited and don't have / don't wanna carry one of the great big whites.

Really like the timing on the first one. It's either saying, "Give me food!" or "You look like food!" ;D


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

Yes this combination is ideal for me both in respect to price and weight. I was unsure in the beginning about the extender as I heard so many negative comments esp. About the 2x. But from what I have seen I am very happy with the results.

I only felt curiosity from the wolf but I was happy there was a fence between us.


----------



## silversurfer96 (May 22, 2013)

Chris,
Glad to see that the 2x extender is working with 70-200 II along with 7D. I was wondering how the combination would perform, but after seeing these images, it confirms that it works well. Great job!


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

Could now check the photo details at home.

Wolf: 95mm f/2,8 1/60s i3200 (it was too dark for the extender under the trees)
Nandu: (2x) 400mm f/6,3 1/400s i400
Cheetah: (2x) 400mm f/5,6 1/80s i400


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 9, 2013)

Great shots! I notice you say they were taken in the evening. Was this at a zoo with late summer hours? I love zoos that do this. I tried posting a thread on this very topic a while back, but it went nowhere.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10558.0


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

Zoo, oh yes I remember that ... been a long time since I've been to one ... our local zoo closed for renovation which will take 3 to 5 years to complete


----------

